# Does anyone know how to create "lens flare" effect with Nik Efex Pro?



## New Daddy (Dec 20, 2013)

Alien Skin's Exposure can do this easily, with its "light" module, but I'd like to purchase Nik Efex Pro instead. Does anyone know how I can emulate "lens flare" with Nik Efex Pro? If it's not possible, I guess I'll have to purchase Alien Skin too.


----------

